# Nugent taxidermist fire



## 204sniper (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if Nugent lost any heads in the Jackson fire this week?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Read this 

http://www.mlive.com/news/jackson/index.ssf/2012/03/taxidermist_lost_more_than_40.html


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Who cares if Nugent lost a head, he can just go to another pen and shoot another "trophy" or pay for whatever.

The concern should be for those who actually lost their "once in a lifetime" trophy, that they can never replace.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Boy...jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

Pinefarm said:


> Who cares if Nugent lost a head, he can just go to another pen and shoot another "trophy" or pay for whatever.
> 
> The concern should be for those who actually lost their "once in a lifetime" trophy, that they can never replace.




Real classy answer. Who cares....BLAH, BLAH, BLAH,BLAH.......Don't hate the players, hate the game.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Pinefarm said:


> The concern should be for those who actually lost their "once in a lifetime" trophy, that they can never replace.


That was my first thought. I know I would be floored if it had been mine.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Pinefarm said:


> Who cares if Nugent lost a head, he can just go to another pen and shoot another "trophy" or pay for whatever.
> 
> The concern should be for those who actually lost their "once in a lifetime" trophy, that they can never replace.


 Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Pinefarm said:


> Who cares if Nugent lost a head, he can just go to another pen and shoot another "trophy" or pay for whatever.
> 
> The concern should be for those who actually lost their "once in a lifetime" trophy, that they can never replace.


You mean those 1000's of acres non fenced in ranches that are QDM managed that he hunts in Texas and other parts of America. You don't consider those animals killed on those ranches trophies.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

poz said:


> You mean those 1000's of acres non fenced in ranches that are QDM managed that he hunts in Texas and other parts of America. You don't consider those animals killed on those ranches trophies.


nope he means the ones he got with a crossbow because we all know he (ted) can shoot a regular bow so it bust be because hes lazy and dosn't know how to hunt


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Boy that was sure setup by the OP. Why and how would he care if Nugent lost any heads?!?! Weird. But those that attack a man who shoots and than gives another man his business to stuff some heads..seriously calm down.:sad:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

He can't hunt right now anyways. Because of his charge of poaching in Cali a while back.


----------



## tater8771 (Dec 5, 2008)

U guys act like he's done nothing for the sport of hunting u or i may not like him but u have to respect him for what he's done.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Jealousy is an ugly thing, seems to bring out the worst in some people:sad:


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

False idol worship is an ugly thing, seems to bring out the worst in some people. :sad:

"U guys act like he's done nothing for the sport of hunting...". My guess is that Ted Nugents media appearances over the past years have possibly caused as many non-hunting landowners to deny access to hunters than all other "contact with hunters" combined.

Nugent is the hunters Jesse Jackson/Al Sharpton. Sometimes he's like our "New Black Panthers". 

Like when Ted charges fans for autographs, I'm suprised he hasn't asked for some ad revenue just because someone brought up his name here. :lol:

If the OP hadn't focused just on the snake oil salesman and showed concern over others who were getting mounts done, I'm sure the tone would be different in this thread. 

Having dealt with SOTW sales reps trying to sell me wholesale stuff, having dealt with industry insiders who also had similar experiences and from seeing the spectrum of sportsmen throughout the years, I came to the conclusion years ago that the typical Nugent fan is the type that watched Practical Sportsman because they actually thought it was a good show and who still have REO Speedwagon and Foghat on their daily playlists.


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

I will admit that it would effect the normal guy more than Ted but that's not a reason to bash him . The guy does more for hunting and gun rights in a week than most people do in a life time , plus he shows teenagers that a rock star can be something other than a low life drug addict . Overall I'd put Ted in the good guy catagory


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Well said rmw


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Pinefarm said:


> False idol worship is an ugly thing, seems to bring out the worst in some people. :sad:


MMMMM...I didn't see any of that here, just concern for a fellow man. Maybe a little admiration, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Pinefarm said:


> False idol worship is an ugly thing, seems to bring out the worst in some people. :sad:
> 
> "U guys act like he's done nothing for the sport of hunting...". My guess is that Ted Nugents media appearances over the past years have possibly caused as many non-hunting landowners to deny access to hunters than all other "contact with hunters" combined.
> 
> ...


 Pine it must be a @#$ch going through life with so mush anger at other people!!
seriously if you every get time you need to read what you post i would bet 60% or more of what you post is b%$#ching about about what other people do (unless it's a copy and paste job) . I happened to like the Practical Sportsman show what was wrong with that he did a lot of his hunting on state land not like alot of shows on now that only hunt there own version on game ranches . You remind me of a retired old guy i knew that just sat around complaining then wondered why no one came around him. Take this thread as a example you knew it was about ted yet you had to open it just to come in and @#tch about him what did that accomplish but make you look like a ass


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Rock'n'roll. But anyone that farms pines is a few grains shy of a load.


----------



## tater8771 (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would u bad mouth the practical sportsman show what do u think the show should be about u or maybe a angry old man complaining about everything i bet u would get ratings then.


----------

